# When did you first feel romantically attracted to others?



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm curious about this. My friend told me she first started getting crushes (i.e., romantic attraction) on guys when she was 9! That seems so young to me. I think I got my first crush when I was 12 or 13. What about you folks?

By the way, romantic attraction is crushes and, say, wanting to show nonsexual affection, like hugging, cuddling, holding hands, etc. Sexual attraction is the desire to have sex with another person. This poll is just for romantic attraction. Just thought I'd clarify in case anyone's confused by the terminology.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

at 14..Prateek dubey


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I fell in love with a girl for the first time in 1st grade, I was 6...as much as you can love a girl at that age. She had my heart, I'll say that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't have the best memory but at camp in the 6th grade, when I was 11, there was this Mexican-American boy (12 or 13 years old?) that kind of liked me. He was pretty cute and I remember lying in my bunk bed thinking about how I wanted to kiss and screw him. Kind of freaky considering I hadn't even gone through menarche yet (happened about 7 months later) and didn't have sex till I was nearly 20. I'm not too sure about romantic attraction; for me it's all blended together with sexual attraction.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

the cheat said:


> I fell in love with a girl for the first time in 1st grade, I was 6...as much as you can love a girl at that age. She had my heart, I'll say that.


Aww, that's so cute! :heart Did you tell her?

I was 13 and he was a year younger than me. :b That reminds me, I actually lost my first best friend in 4th grade because I didn't have a crush back then. They think I'm weird because of it. :blank


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Very young, like 6 or 7.

I never went through a "girls have cooties" stage


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know if it qualifies even as "romantic" attraction (don't know if I would have wanted to touch him at all), but I had affections for a boy in first and second grade.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

peril said:


> Aww, that's so cute! :heart Did you tell her?
> 
> I was 13 and he was a year younger than me. :b That reminds me, I actually lost my first best friend in 4th grade because I didn't have a crush back then. They think I'm weird because of it. :blank


No way, then everyone would have known I liked a girl! My life would have been over...:b


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

anything that could be considered a "crush", probably 4th grade (9), something more serious w/hormones involved, then probably like 12+

if we're talking something like love (or you consider it love at the time) then like 15/16 (don't remember exactly).


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

About 12 I think,when I started masturbating over headshots of girls in the school magazine


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a few minor crushes in elementary/middle school, but I fell in love for the first time at 14.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

When I was 11 or 12 in camp.


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

I think it was at age 10 for a real girl. When I was 8 I had a crush on Daphne from Scooby-Doo :mushy


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nine years old. Had a crush on this little asian girl.

But at 11 years old is when I found myself wanting a girl for her boot-AY!


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

feverfew said:


> I think it was at age 10 for a real girl. When I was 8 I had a crush on Daphne from Scooby-Doo :mushy


lol I always thought that someone with SA would want Thelma.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

In kindergarten. I had the hugest crush on this one dude. It was kinda sick.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

14...I think....actually I sort of had a crush on a girl when I was like 8-10, but in a wholly non-sexual fashion.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

9

but serious infatuation? 12/13. i remember the scene perfectly.


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

David777 said:


> lol I always thought that someone with SA would want Thelma.


Jinkies!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i had many crushes some even really big, but i don't consider them romantic. i've only fell in love one time which was when i was like 16. i still am in love with him and love him though.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty late, maybe like 14 or 15.
Only then did I really show interest in females, the only "crush" (if you can even call it that) I ever had was in grade 9. Very late I know. XD

Her name was Sydney and I thought she was really cute...
Unfortunately she was really popular too, I had zero chance of even talking to her.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My first crush was when I was 10 years old. I think that's the age when I started feeling attracted to guys.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

For as long as I can remember. Even as young as age four or five I found myself attracted to women on TV and in pictures. As a child I daydreamed constantly about being in love. All these years later and I'm still alone. I wish I could just turn that desire off completely, its sheer torture living this way.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

third grade. I was about 15.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Idk, i really used to have a crush on this kid Charles back in the 2nd grade. All the girls thought he was sooooo cute! Every girl wanted to hangout and Charles, and wanted him to be in there "club". eh, I was just the odd one out lol


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

leonardess said:


> third grade. I was about 15.


Did they hold you back a few times... 

I was 13.

I should have been 12. I rejected the one girl who ever liked me back then and asked me out. If I would invent a time machine, things would be different... 20 years later and it's still the biggest mistake in my life.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

If you count movie stars, I had a crush on Judy Garland in the "Wizard of Oz" when I was about 7, maybe younger.

If you only count girls I actually knew, my first romantic attractions were at about 9.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

leonardess said:


> third grade. I was about 15.


You mean 8 going on 15? :lol


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

I think about 4-5? It was Kindergarten. Her name was Jessie, and we shared crackers.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a crush on a girl (Linda) in the first grade. Of course, I knew nothing of sex then. I just knew she was really cute and I got all tingly and excited when she was near and so forth. I wanted to kiss her really bad too. I imagined us getting married in the future. It was very innocent.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

leonardess said:


> third grade. I was about 15.


We're you held back a few grades?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

We joked preschool and stuff about kissing and marriage but it was all jokes we knew nothing about and a year or 2 later I was no longer friends with any of those people despite the fact we continued to go to school together for our whole lives.

For serious feelings I had my period by 9 and was satisfying myself even before then but the thought of doing anything with another person even as simple as holding hands didn't really cross my mind until highschool. I had no feelings toward anyone that made me want to be with them except as a friend until at least 14 if not 16. Then I was no longer a virgin somewhere around 17-18. It also became my first boyfriend that lasted for 2 years and we moved in together shortly after. So my time to desire intimate contact and not get it any time I wanted went on for about 1-2years. Not that sex with a virgin who was very selfish and uncaring was any better than what I could do myself anyway and he was worthless for emotional support. I didn't find that until another 4 years later.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I had a few crushes pre fifth grade, but my first big crush was on this boy who was in my class from grades 5-8. I thought he was nice, cute and he made me laugh. In 8th grade I told him I liked him. He turned me down, but for good reason. He turned out to be gay.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm surprised at how many people voted under 8 - I thought I was all alone ! 

I've always had romantic & sexual attraction towards people. The first people were a few girls I knew from school.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I was attracted to and in a "relationship" with a girl in my class when I was 6/7. We kissed(we made a game of it), but I also developed other feelings...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The key word here for me is 'romantically'... I would say probably it would be... 19 or 20. Before that it was just curiosity, friendship or sex.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I was about 7 or 8.
I didn't know what sex entailed at the time, but I did know I wanted her.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I had my first crush at 8. When I was a freshman, I became obsessed with this senior. :um


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

14 is when I'd say I started having some actual romantic attractions to others. Before then I was in my own world of video games, books & animals.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I was in the third grade when I had a crush on the first girl ever! Of course I never talked to her since I was way to shy :lol, of course Im glad I never did since later I found shes actually really mean and no one liked her :no


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

My first crush was in pre-school, so I was about 4. She liked me too. I remember her following me around at play time wanting to play with me. I have a pic of her and I too when we were on the play ground. It'd be interesting to find out who she's become and what she looks like now.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

When I was in 5th grade, around 10 or so. I made fun of his name and he made fun of my hair.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

8-9 years old. I have a 3rd grade "girlfriend." LOL


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

9.

I had a crush on a girl that had just moved to the area.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I first felt cute feelings toward a boy when I was in 1st or 2nd grade (6, 7 years old), but at that stage it was more like thinking the person was really cute and nice and wanting to be around them/be their best friend. In the second half of 4th grade (9, almost 10 years old), I moved to a new town and fell head over heels for a boy in my class, to the point of cutting his picture out of the class photo (oh, my parents were so mad) and pasting it into my diary and writing his name on school property, lol. I'd also blush horribly when he was around and find ways to get involved with whatever he was doing every day. I was so obvious and annoying, haha.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Probably 8 or 9. Was so long ago I can't really remember anymore ><;


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

When I was about 6. In elementary school, I had a crush on someone every year. It's funny how in middle school and high school, I never liked a guy at my school.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

5, I think.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

4th grade... I had a crush on this boy from 4th to 6th grade. A big crush. I wrote "I <3 Michael R" on the bottom of my name tag. I have no idea why I did that because this girl in my class picked it up and showed it to him when I was out of the room one time  How embarrassing. I was so mad at her... Grrr....


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

Well since you just mean hanging out/puppy love type thing, I was around 7-8 years old.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Knew about sex and romance when I was 5, fully grasped it when I was 7. That's what happens when your mom hangs around her friends while working at a strip club. Didn't lose my virginity till I was 18, and with someone I once loved at the time.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I was first infatuated with someone in sixth grade. That would make me twelve. Crushes were so much fun back then.

(oh well unless you consider little girl crushes...then I was in preschool and four and he was in his 30s and gay...I showed him my shoulder and embarrassed myself to death)


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

When I was about 7 or 8. The first girl I had a crush on was in the 1st grade, and it lasted until I left that school in 6th grade. Longest crush I've had to date.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Kindergarten : O


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Never, and I hope it stays that way. :clap


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I had no interest in girls at all until age 14. That's when I started being 'attracted' to them - sexually, finding them pretty, etc. 

First actual 'crush' was about age 16. 

First crush on someone I had actually seen in real life was at 17.

First kiss: still waiting. :rain


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I felt it at a very young age but didn't know what it was until I was much older.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

At around six or seven years of age.


----------

